# eWeek on IE and the latest exploit



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Although the gentleman has a long-standing slant against Internet Explorer, he makes some valid points.

During the period that the exploit was unknown, or at least, unpatched, I was attacked when I went to weather.com. The attack was unsuccessful, however, due to Spybot's recognition of it as a varient, and notifying me that it had prevent the download.
Having heard nothing about tis new Trojan, I even went back to that sub page, and sure enough, Spybot lit up again.

I cannot foresee a secure browser. I don't believe that changing browsers is going to be a solution. If you security is up, your chances of being infected are going to be down, no matter which browser you are using.

In fact, many security programs available today work at their best with IE; the designers created those applications to work with the world's most popular browser. From that standpoint, if you have your AV and Trojan defenses up, you are probably more secure runing IE than you would be with any other browser.

Alas, if you are still waiting for your machine to make it all better, then I think that you should consider Firefox; I have Firefox running on my machine right now, but I just can't warm up to it.

Here's the article:

http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1759,1617931,00.asp


----------

